# Ariens 24 SHO first use



## Turbozcs2003 (Aug 20, 2014)

I bought a Ariens 24 Platinum 24 SHO

First use this morning in very wet heavy snow about 8".

Very impressed. Took a little getting used to the controls, note have a 1994 Craftsman 30" with 10 HP Tecumsuh.

The SHO threw the snow pretty well, didn't bog down at end of driveway with wet slushy snow, no issue with belt squeal, the posi easy turn worked well and the heated hand grips are awesome. I also installed my old blower Cab on it so it was nice not having wind in my face.

I used it on my asphault driveway and my side gravel drive way, might raise the skids on it a bit. ALso blew a few paths to my oil fill spout and propave tank.

Gave it an oil change too, glad I did because the pearl in the oil was pretty pronounced and no use leaving that debris in the engine. Will run it a few more times and change it again.

Overall, happy with the purchase and hope to get another 20 years out of this one!


----------



## liftoff1967 (Jan 15, 2014)

Congrat's. Thanks for the report on how it did with the wet heavy stuff.


----------



## vmaxed (Feb 23, 2014)

That's a good report 

Hope you had some Turkey


----------



## Turbozcs2003 (Aug 20, 2014)

I raised the skid shoes about another 3/8 inch, so the blade is off the ground more since I have a side driveway of pea stone gravel. I didn't like the first use on the gravel, was picking up some of the stone.

How high do some of the folks with gravel driveways run them. 

Only down side was it left 1/4 inch or so coating on the asphault driveway but I can live with that.


----------



## vmaxed (Feb 23, 2014)

I set it at 1/8" for the driveway then I reset it at 3/4" to clean up on my lawn


----------



## Normex (Feb 21, 2014)

Turbozcs2003 said:


> I raised the skid shoes about another 3/8 inch, so the blade is off the ground more since I have a side driveway of pea stone gravel. I didn't like the first use on the gravel, was picking up some of the stone.
> 
> How high do some of the folks with gravel driveways run them.
> 
> Only down side was it left 1/4 inch or so coating on the asphault driveway but I can live with that.


 The skid height on gravel depends on how much the bucket sinks in the gravel therefore picking up stones. A set of Armor Skids helps in these situation, some people adjust their scraper bar with the skids up to 1 1/4".
Good Luck


----------

